# Core shots



## highpeaksdrifter (Sep 11, 2006)

On a scale of 1 to 10 how pissed do you get when you take a core shot in the woods. 10 being as mad as you get. 1 it's just all part of the game.

I'm about a 7. It really pisses me off, but I get it happens.


----------



## freeheelwilly (Sep 11, 2006)

If the ski's less than a year old - maybe a 4.  After that it doesn't even register.  It's just stuff.


----------



## JimG. (Sep 11, 2006)

I register a 1 for core shots in the woods, don't ever get to a 2 unless I hit the same obstacle twice.

If I ski the woods and DON'T get any core shots, then I register a 10 because I just wasn't trying hard enough. 

Trying hard enough to do what I don't know, but core shots seem essential for woods skiing in the east.


----------



## dmc (Sep 11, 2006)

I don't really mind core shots...  Except when they are next to my edge...  then I get freaked that I'll pull an edge out...


----------



## lloyd braun (Sep 11, 2006)

highpeaksdrifter said:


> On a scale of 1 to 10 how pissed do you get when you take a core shot in the woods. 10 being as mad as you get. 1 it's just all part of the game.
> 
> I'm about a 7. It really pisses me off, but I get it happens.




core shots don't bother me like tearing an edge out, so I would say 5

not something I hope for but something I can repair so why let it make you crazy


----------



## freeheelwilly (Sep 11, 2006)

dmc said:


> I don't really mind core shots... Except when they are next to my edge... then I get freaked that I'll pull an edge out...


 

what he said.  garden variety core shot though ain't no thang.  a little epoxy and some petex and I'm home!


----------



## salida (Sep 11, 2006)

1ish.  Maybe higher if they are brand new or like Jim said, I hit the same thing twice!


----------



## Talisman (Sep 11, 2006)

Good question; like others it depends on how old the skis are, where the core shot is on the ski and how good was the run.  Usually a 2 for new skis.  A blown edge on older skis isn't even a big deal, just mark that edge so it is always on the outside and you are good to go.


----------



## salida (Sep 11, 2006)

Anyone ever seen the single K2 ski up in the Starks nest at MRG?  I can't believe how many core shots the thing has without a torn out edge.....


----------



## riverc0il (Sep 11, 2006)

highpeaksdrifter said:


> On a scale of 1 to 10 how pissed do you get when you take a core shot in the woods. 10 being as mad as you get. 1 it's just all part of the game.


how deep is the powder? :lol:

doesn't bother me too much, it is a terrain situational hazard. i ski some pretty boney stuff, so i accept it. recently, i haven't seemed to core shot as much as i have previously, likely due to better technique and understanding of when and where are good places to turn in thin cover conditions. i guess with a brand new pair of skis, a core shot would put me at a 5 and would steadily decrease from there based on the age of the ski.

for a foot of fresh, always a 1 regardless of age of the board.


----------



## jack97 (Sep 13, 2006)

It has to be a 1, core shots don’t bother me it just a part of the game. I think its due to several factors. I tune the skis in the family, so its just extra steps, the bulk of the time is the set up. My quiver consist of rock skis and skis that will become rock skis. With ebay, I can get better deals (more than half price) on new 1-2 yr models. Also, I prefer softer skis for the bumps and woods, they tend to have a surplus, seems like the hottest skis are targeted for groomers and speed freaks, nothing wrong with that but it’s not what I like.


----------



## AHM (Sep 13, 2006)

*oh how vain.................*

Come on HPD:  it's just a ski............and working in the industry you get 'em cheap anyways.  Core shots rarely bother me unless it is a whole edge rip and that really isn't a huge deal, just get the epoxy and C clamps.  So, the rock and stump hitting season is coming close and my XXX's are ready for another season of core shots and edge rips.

PS:  if you really need to feel that pristine base.......................go get your wife's skis, cus they never core shot the ski.................


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Sep 13, 2006)

I can't help it, I deal with it, but it bothers me. When I get the first dent on a new car that bothers me too.


----------



## sledhaulingmedic (Sep 13, 2006)

Skis were made to be skied on. I play the odds: When I know I'll be in the "rough" alot, I bring the appropriate skis. If they take a shot, oh well. If it's a super snow day and I'm on a new pair of boards and I venture deep into the treasure trove and  leave some plastic on granite, I kneel in the snow and loftily uphold my damaged base to the sky as an offering to the P-Tex gods, hoping that they will bless me with greater base depths in the future.

Really. It's plastic after all:roll:


----------



## Geoff (Sep 14, 2006)

lloyd braun said:


> core shots don't bother me like tearing an edge out, so I would say 5



edge pull on everyday skis = 10
core shot at the edge where it'll never be right again = 5
core shot in the middle of the base where the repair will stick = 0


----------



## JimG. (Sep 14, 2006)

sledhaulingmedic said:


> If it's a super snow day and I'm on a new pair of boards and I venture deep into the treasure trove and  leave some plastic on granite, I kneel in the snow and loftily uphold my damaged base to the sky as an offering to the P-Tex gods, hoping that they will bless me with greater base depths in the future.
> 
> Really. It's plastic after all:roll:



Hee Hee...I thought I was the only one who does this.

I also pour beer in the water when I go fishing to appease the fishing gods.


----------



## dmc (Sep 14, 2006)

WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH...
My base took a core shot...

If I retire a board without a ton of coreshots - I consider myself a failure...


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Sep 14, 2006)

dmc said:


> WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH...
> My base took a core shot...



I don’t cry about it, I get it fixed. 



dmc said:


> If I retire a board without a ton of coreshots - I consider myself a failure...



Don't be so hard on yourself.


----------



## dmc (Sep 14, 2006)

highpeaksdrifter said:


> I don’t cry about it, I get it fixed.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't be so hard on yourself.



Wasnt really referring to you...


----------



## JimG. (Sep 14, 2006)

dmc said:


> Wasnt really referring to you...



HPD is sensitive about his skis methinks.

Skip, do you sleep with your skis?


----------



## sledhaulingmedic (Sep 14, 2006)

JimG. said:


> Hee Hee...I thought I was the only one who does this.
> 
> I also pour beer in the water when I go fishing to appease the fishing gods.


 
I do too, but first I filter the beer through my liver and kidneys to make sure it's safe for the fish!


----------



## JimG. (Sep 14, 2006)

sledhaulingmedic said:


> I do too, but first I filter the beer through my liver and kidneys to make sure it's safe for the fish!



Now you owe me for a monitor cleaning too.

I fish alot in the NYC reservoir system where processed beer deposits are frowned upon.


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Sep 14, 2006)

JimG. said:


> HPD is sensitive about his skis methinks.
> 
> Skip, do you sleep with your skis?



I don't but you got me thinking. They do excite me, maybe there's someway I can work them into my maritial relations. I'll bring it up to my wife when I think the time is right.


----------



## JimG. (Sep 14, 2006)

highpeaksdrifter said:


> I don't but you got me thinking. They do excite me, maybe there's someway I can work them into my maritial relations. I'll bring it up to my wife when I think the time is right.



Just make sure you turn down the springs in the bindings. Those bastards hurt when they don't release.


----------



## rogue rider (Sep 15, 2006)

JimG. said:


> Just make sure you turn down the springs in the bindings. Those bastards hurt when they don't release.



Dont turn them down too much. You dont want pre-mature release.


(sorry it was just too easy)


----------



## JimG. (Sep 15, 2006)

rogue rider said:


> Dont turn them down too much. You dont want pre-mature release.
> 
> 
> (sorry it was just too easy)



Geez I've been waiting for over a day for someone to make the obvious comeback post!

Nice job.


----------



## jack97 (Sep 15, 2006)

JimG. said:


> Geez I've been waiting for over a day for someone to make the obvious comeback post!
> 
> Nice job.




The combination of bindings, pleasure and pain in the bedroom kind of got me distracted to another web site.


----------



## NYDrew (Sep 19, 2006)

I would say a 5, except that time that I killed the dynastars....that was a 12, totally pissed at myself because I knew it was thin cover, and I blame myself for taking slalom skiis into those conditions.  

Core shot in the woods...2, I hate the smell of base weld.


----------

